# Need a portable power unit for Flash???



## tasteofjace (Apr 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any good recommendations for a portable power unit that I can run my flash unit off of? I have a 800watt Alien Bee flash unit. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maui5150 (Apr 30, 2012)

Vagabound Mini Lithium would seem like the logical choice


----------



## Jamesy (May 1, 2012)

I have heard that there is a particular sine wave to the power output on the vagabonds and there are very few substitutions. I know here is Toronto I saw a discussion where someone wanted to buy a small invertor and were told it would not produce the right power output for the flash. Vagabonds are the way to go.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 7, 2012)

I just made my own.

got a 1000W pure sign wave inverter from ebay (you need pure sign wave ones)
and a couple of sealed lead acid batteries design for golf buggies and hooked them all up
cut up some car jumper leads and wired it all up in serial.

its pretty good and capable of driving 2 elinchrom 400W strobes 

PM me if you want more info and I can email you the parts list
(total cost is around $400 including a lowepro bag to hold it all together)


----------



## msdarkroom (May 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> I just made my own.
> 
> got a 1000W pure sign wave inverter from ebay (you need pure sign wave ones)
> and a couple of sealed lead acid batteries design for golf buggies and hooked them all up
> ...



This is pretty cool. 


With my luck ordering the parts would put me on the no-fly list. 
Again.


----------

